# HTG supply be cautious



## RAR. (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello all good folks. I hate to bash, however, to let everyone know htg is having problems fullfilling orders. (just a fact) I ordered some stuff back 3 weeks ago and they billed me then, and have not sent the order out. They said the product was back ordered and would be in two weeks ago. Its a good size order in value, or seems to me that is. They keep saying the products came in last week and they would try to get them shipped. However they arent answering emails anymore. So long story short if you take a chance and order, make d*** sure they have it in stock. Good Luck to all.


----------



## warfish (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up   I do most my supply ordering from there and any time I have had any issue I called there 1-866 number from there website and spoke with Tony.  He took good care of my issues each time.  Give him a try on the phone and see if it helps maybe?  Be sure to ask for Tony as he seems to be able to take care of these kind of issues.
Please let us know if you get this resolved 

Edited to add that they seem to get busy in the afternoons and sometimes stop answering the phone after lunch.


----------



## RAR. (Mar 15, 2010)

thank you war fish truly appreciate that info. about ready to pull my hair out


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 15, 2010)

RAR  Ive ordered from them several times with great results...  I once placed an order and didnt get a tracking number from them so i gave them a call and they ended up giving me an extra 600watt hps bulb for the delay...  

Id give them a call at the 1800# and you may make out for having to wait...


----------



## moleman (Mar 15, 2010)

I've used HTG and several others, and I most likely will again.

But, the best thing I did was to find a local grow shop.  Stuff may cost a bit more but the advantages will be obvious.


----------



## Locked (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the warning...was going to order some ph up and down and GH 3 part from them...only reason I didn't was I found the GH 3 part 7 bucks cheaper at another online store called "The big tomato"...I guess I will be using them this order.


----------



## Cowboy (Mar 15, 2010)

RAR. said:
			
		

> Hello all good folks. I hate to bash, however, to let everyone know htg is having problems fullfilling orders. (just a fact) I ordered some stuff back 3 weeks ago and they billed me then, and have not sent the order out. They said the product was back ordered and would be in two weeks ago. Its a good size order in value, or seems to me that is. They keep saying the products came in last week and they would try to get them shipped. However they arent answering emails anymore. So long story short if you take a chance and order, make d*** sure they have it in stock. Good Luck to all.



I also had a problem with HTG, same thing only I couldn't get any one on the phone. And no Emails back. That went on for three weeks.

I used them from ebay so I had recourse. As soon as I got hold of ebay, HTG started jumping. Got a full refund and found what I wanted cheaper.

The funny thing to me was they wanted me to give a good review, yeah right, no way Jose. Ebay don't like negative reviews and if you get enough it's bye bye.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes i have been hearing the same about BIG orders on grass city personally i love htg they are like a second gf to me lol have never had problems but do appreciate the heads up


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 15, 2010)

Ordering online should be last resort, unless your getting a backup of all the most crucial items in your room. Being able to drive to the store cause something brokedown new, will makeup for itself vs the little cost savings you get online.


----------



## frogman71 (Mar 15, 2010)

I have no experience with HTG but have heard good things about them.  But it does bother me when a company charges your card when they don't even have the item ready to ship.  Unless it is a special order item they should charge you when the product is ready to go out the door.


----------



## Cowboy (Mar 15, 2010)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Ordering online should be last resort, unless your getting a backup of all the most crucial items in your room. Being able to drive to the store cause something brokedown new, will makeup for itself vs the little cost savings you get online.



I find that almost all my needs are meant on a local level and in most cases cheaper even with tax. I really don't like to buy on line. shipping cost
can be higher then the tax's and the wait is a big pain in the south end.


----------



## Locked (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey now...no bashing shipping...that's why I hve a job....


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 15, 2010)

I've ordered from at least 5 of the hydro supply stores, HTG included and they were right on each time. However, I did have these same issues from Grow Light Express, when you are ordering you have no idea if it is stock or not and you are just hoping it is in stock. It is wrong and I got heated with GLE but this time of year and you kind of expect it due to many are planting and starting gardens indoors now to transplant whe the weather breaks. It sucks no matter what site you are using. All seem to be the same way.


----------



## Cowboy (Mar 15, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hey now...no bashing shipping...that's why I hve a job....



 Sorry, don't mean to step on toes.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 15, 2010)

Im with ya there rar companies should not advertise stuff they dont have in stock

t4


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Cowboy said:
			
		

> I find that almost all my needs are meant on a local level and in most cases cheaper even with tax. I really don't like to buy on line. shipping cost
> can be higher then the tax's and the wait is a big pain in the south end.



Honestly, i've experienced the total opposite. An example would be the the Lumetek Ballast I wanted was $189.99 plus tax in the hydro store and I got mine online for $139.99 and I had $9.00 shipping on a $600.00 order. Also,that $600.00 would have cost me over 750.00 plus tax at the hydro store so.......I'd love to give the locals my bussiness but on the big purchases they can't compete or don't want to. They go MSRP and i'm not going to pay that if i don't have to.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 15, 2010)

Cash flow probs? I bet they get their stuff from China. I used to run a company like that. Finally I went bust because I was unable to finance the ever increasing size of the imports, up front.


----------



## RAR. (Mar 15, 2010)

ya I hated to post anything at all, I dont conduct business like that all, its just aggravating to see that you've already been billed, most online orders are not billed to they ship. There was no problems running the billing. I even had the wifey to call and see if she could work some charm LOL nope didnt happen. There comment was " were really busy" wi'll see if we can get it out, (thats lame to me). Hopefully they will get there act together.  Leafminer, the cash flow prob has me a little worried if they go out of business can a person still do a  credit card dispute?


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 15, 2010)

RAR. said:
			
		

> ya I hated to post anything at all, I dont conduct business like that all, its just aggravating to see that you've already been billed, most online orders are not billed to they ship. There was no problems running the billing. I even had the wifey to call and see if she could work some charm LOL nope didnt happen. There comment was " were really busy" wi'll see if we can get it out, (thats lame to me). Hopefully they will get there act together.  Leafminer, the cash flow prob has me a little worried if they go out of business can a person still do a  credit card dispute?



I know what you mean, i waited 3 or 4 weeks for them to tell me they won't have any more of what i ordered in and then I had to start allover and order from someone else. I guess in the future I will call to make sure they have stock on what i want but this is easily preventable if they just let you know it is out of stock. Makes no sense, not to mention the fact you have to wait several days for the refund if that is your only cash to make the purchase again.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Mar 15, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hey now...no bashing shipping...that's why I hve a job....



Thats right dang it!! We appreciate you guys up here in our neck of the woods.


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 15, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Cash flow probs? I bet they get their stuff from China. I used to run a company like that. Finally I went bust because I was unable to finance the ever increasing size of the imports, up front.



I'd say cash flow is a major concern for many companies right now. If they are not paying their bills they will get cut off until arrears are paid up and then they probably have to pay up front.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 15, 2010)

RAR, if you buy with a credit card you are fully protected if the company fails to deliver. No problem.


----------



## Cowboy (Mar 16, 2010)

jackson1 said:
			
		

> Honestly, i've experienced the total opposite. An example would be the the Lumetek Ballast I wanted was $189.99 plus tax in the hydro store and I got mine online for $139.99 and I had $9.00 shipping on a $600.00 order. Also,that $600.00 would have cost me over 750.00 plus tax at the hydro store so.......I'd love to give the locals my bussiness but on the big purchases they can't compete or don't want to. They go MSRP and i'm not going to pay that if i don't have to.



Well jackson to bad your locals are greedy. Ours respects who we are and that a small profit can be a big one when all the locals shop there.

Lumatek 1000W ballast rounded up with tax $214.00 and they don't need to do sales on line, they don't have the time because of the line at the counter.


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 16, 2010)

Cowboy said:
			
		

> Well jackson to bad your locals are greedy. Ours respects who we are and that a small profit can be a big one when all the locals shop there.
> 
> Lumatek 1000W ballast rounded up with tax $214.00 and they don't need to do sales on line, they don't have the time because of the line at the counter.



Holy crap that is a good price. I believe the 1K Lumatek's run like $389.99 here in the only two hydro stores we have. Like 50 - 55 miles from each other and not another one for 100 miles, so they got the demand cornered around here. The garden growers don't have a clue it seems because that stuff flies out the door. When I'm in there for something small like amendments or Pro-Mix, I stand there watching in pure amazement at how this stuff is flying out the door with customers paying a very high premium.


----------



## Cowboy (Mar 16, 2010)

maybe the difference  here is that most of use are old farts on fixed incomes trying our best to stay afloat. And maybe we get different treatment, but I don't see the younger growers getting treated any differently. I only make runs when I am down to the last of every thing. Its 45 minutes to a small town for me on back roads that I don't like to do.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 16, 2010)

Sorry about your hassle bud... hope you get it cleared up soon.  I only buy locally if it's something I can't get cheaper online... soil, filters, anything heavy...  I go to grow shops as little as possible just to keep a low profile.  I try to go and pick up enough supplies to last a few months and if I need something before I need soil again I'll usually order it online and wait for that distinctive sound of the big brown truck to pull in, hammy!

Peace!


----------



## nvthis (Mar 16, 2010)

jackson1 said:
			
		

> Honestly, i've experienced the total opposite. An example would be the the Lumetek Ballast I wanted was $189.99 plus tax in the hydro store and I got mine online for $139.99 and I had $9.00 shipping on a $600.00 order. Also,that $600.00 would have cost me over 750.00 plus tax at the hydro store so.......I'd love to give the locals my bussiness but on the big purchases they can't compete or don't want to. They go MSRP and i'm not going to pay that if i don't have to.


 
I see this completely differently, in almost every respect. I do order stuff on line and it's great and all... But for something like a ballast (I also use Lumatek) or other crucial equipement, local instore purchasing is the only way to go. You did save $40 up front, but there is where the value stops and in the face of saving pocket change, real world issues can become _unclear_. Once that purchase is complete, you are pretty much on your own. I prefer to pay the extra $40. It's a small sacrifice to hedge against what could become a major loss. Call it an insurance policy, but if that equipement breaks your screwed. Your options then become _very_ _clear_. Either go out and find a replacement as quickly as possible (expensive), or scrap your grow and ship your broken equipment back to where it came from and wait for them to do something about it before starting all over again (very expensive). I hear what y'all are saying, but it's times like this that make spending that $40 bucks up front seem like the best idea ever conceived... I have said it many times... But when I buy locally and something malfunctions, I prefer that little $40 option/insurance policy to have it replaced and be back on track with in the hour, max. Small price to pay, really. The only time on line value should even be a consideration is when you have _plenty_ of back up equipment to rely on which, ironically, is _rarely_ the case.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Mar 16, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I see this completely differently, in almost every respect. I do order stuff on line and it's great and all... But for something like a ballast (I also use Lumatek) or other crucial equipement, local instore purchasing is the only way to go. You did save $40 up front, but there is where the value stops and in the face of saving pocket change, real world issues can become _unclear_. Once that purchase is complete, you are pretty much on your own. I prefer to pay the extra $40. It's a small sacrifice to hedge against what could become a major loss. Call it an insurance policy, but if that equipement breaks your screwed. Your options then become _very_ _clear_. Either go out and find a replacement as quickly as possible (expensive), or scrap your grow and ship your broken equipment back to where it came from and wait for them to do something about it before starting all over again (very expensive). I hear what y'all are saying, but it's times like this that make spending that $40 bucks up front seem like the best idea ever conceived... I have said it many times... But when I buy locally and something malfunctions, I prefer that little $40 option/insurance policy to have it replaced and be back on track with in the hour, max. Small price to pay, really. The only time on line value should even be a consideration is when you have _plenty_ of back up equipment to rely on which, ironically, is _rarely_ the case.


 


AMEN brother... you took the words right out of my mouth. a little trick i learned that anyone with a grow shop nearby can use. buy one ballast online and an identicle one from the grow shop, if either one takes a crap on ya just take it back to the store they will take it back with out question.


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 16, 2010)

nvthis said:
			
		

> I see this completely differently, in almost every respect. I do order stuff on line and it's great and all... But for something like a ballast (I also use Lumatek) or other crucial equipement, local instore purchasing is the only way to go. You did save $40 up front, but there is where the value stops and in the face of saving pocket change, real world issues can become _unclear_. Once that purchase is complete, you are pretty much on your own. I prefer to pay the extra $40. It's a small sacrifice to hedge against what could become a major loss. Call it an insurance policy, but if that equipement breaks your screwed. Your options then become _very_ _clear_. Either go out and find a replacement as quickly as possible (expensive), or scrap your grow and ship your broken equipment back to where it came from and wait for them to do something about it before starting all over again (very expensive). I hear what y'all are saying, but it's times like this that make spending that $40 bucks up front seem like the best idea ever conceived... I have said it many times... But when I buy locally and something malfunctions, I prefer that little $40 option/insurance policy to have it replaced and be back on track with in the hour, max. Small price to pay, really. The only time on line value should even be a consideration is when you have _plenty_ of back up equipment to rely on which, ironically, is _rarely_ the case.



I get that too but it is much more than just $40.00. I'm not tracking it all that much but I've saved well over $200.00 buying online for just initial set up items. I bought quality and that is what I expect so the brand better stand up to what they say it is.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 17, 2010)

I always shop local...unless I just happen to find a killer deal online for something....but then it's for something that I don't really "NEED" so I'm not in a hurry to get it.

IMO NVThis hit the nail on the head when it comes to equipment we need to have working or waste thousands of dollars...I want that equipment replaceable the same day...no shipping charges, or time...that day the problem is fixed.

Don't get me wrong I have bought many items online...but only when it's a killer deal, or it's something I can't get local.  

For instance Droopy Dog turned me on to Micro life/beneficial bacteria hydroshops r charging 30-50 bucks for and I got the same dang thing shipped to my door for under 10 bucks. (fungi.com)  HPS bulbs @ (1000bulbs.com)  things like this that you want to have a stock of anyway...hell yeah buy them online...but ballasts and can fans...etc...buy local!  Help YOUR economy!


----------



## nvthis (Mar 17, 2010)

jackson1 said:
			
		

> I get that too but it is much more than just $40.00..


 
I know bro.. I just said $40 'cause that's what ya had up there...


----------



## RAR. (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello to all, update. Received everything with some upgrades from what I ordered. In reality I should of taken in consideration what time of the year it was and ordered sooner, I suppose. But HTG did come on thru. The only advise I can give everyone is  If you have a drop dead due date make sure what you need is in stock and if not have a back up item in mind to replace the preferred item that is needed. Be sure to stress the point as you order if your preferred item flies out the window before your shipment is processed you would like to replace it with a similar item and to let you know if its out of stock. In my case there was two items that I preferred that was out of stock in which this was causing the hold up. Once we nailed down the replacement item everything showed up very quickly. Warfish thanks a million for your direction. Take care everyone and cudo's to HTG**** for upgrades and hope everyones garden has plenty of good growth.


----------



## Cowboy (Mar 19, 2010)

RAR. said:
			
		

> Hello to all, update. Received everything with some upgrades from what I ordered. In reality I should of taken in consideration what time of the year it was and ordered sooner, I suppose. But HTG did come on thru. The only advise I can give everyone is  If you have a drop dead due date make sure what you need is in stock and if not have a back up item in mind to replace the preferred item that is needed. Be sure to stress the point as you order if your preferred item flies out the window before your shipment is processed you would like to replace it with a similar item and to let you know if its out of stock. In my case there was two items that I preferred that was out of stock in which this was causing the hold up. Once we nailed down the replacement item everything showed up very quickly. Warfish thanks a million for your direction. Take care everyone and cudo's to HTG**** for upgrades and hope everyones garden has plenty of good growth.



Sorry I have to say this, but it is not you that should have to work that hard to have an order shipped. It is the business owners job to do that. That is partly what you are paying for. Your also paying for them to Email or call if there is going to be a problem. If an owner can not do that then you are not getting the service your paying for and the owner is not interested in serving you.


----------

